# Face Melter IC



## sergio (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi!

The integrated circuit of Face Melter is CA3240EZ but I only found a CA3240 IC.
Will it work with this?

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 29, 2020)

When you say "found," where did you find it?  These are the part numbers for those parts currently in production:


----------



## okstateblues (Jun 30, 2020)

https://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine?Keyword=ca3240
		


I am in the process of building this one and I got my IC from here


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 30, 2020)

If you read the invoice or the device, it will give you the full part number.  I'm sure the CA3240xx you got from Mouser will work fine.


----------



## sergio (Jul 7, 2020)

Bought at Banzai Music: https://www.banzaimusic.com/CA3240.html
I will check if got also those letters.


----------



## sergio (Jul 9, 2020)

You are right it ends with the letters EZ! Thanks!


----------



## slacjs (Aug 6, 2021)

Would the 3240AEZ be a suitable alternative to the 3240EZ?

I'm looking at the spec sheet and it seems they're similar enough but there are a few differences and I'm not sure if that will matter.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 6, 2021)

The A part has slightly better specs than the non-A part.  It is a good sub.


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Aug 6, 2021)

We got ours from small bear









						IC CA3240EZ
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				




I love my melter!  It sounds so freakin' good.  Also close to my heart because it was my very first build!


----------



## spi (Aug 12, 2021)

I've got a Melter PCB on the way, but no CA3240.  Wondering if anyone tried it with a TL072, or a good ole 4558?  What other chips might sound good in this?  Seems like CA3240 is uniquely a "bimos" chip, but I don't know if that is important to this circuit.

I'm probably going to try TL072--if it doesn't work out then I can try to source a CA3240.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 13, 2021)

Try TL072.


----------



## jetfeeds (Nov 6, 2021)

spi said:


> I've got a Melter PCB on the way, but no CA3240.  Wondering if anyone tried it with a TL072, or a good ole 4558?  What other chips might sound good in this?  Seems like CA3240 is uniquely a "bimos" chip, but I don't know if that is important to this circuit.
> 
> I'm probably going to try TL072--if it doesn't work out then I can try to source a CA3240.


Hey mate, how did the the TL072 sound? I'm trying to source the CA3240EZ and it seems out of stock everywhere!


----------



## spi (Nov 6, 2021)

jetfeeds said:


> Hey mate, how did the the TL072 sound? I'm trying to source the CA3240EZ and it seems out of stock everywhere!


I haven't even got around to building it yet.  In the meantime I picked up a CA3240 from smallbear before they ran out of stock.


----------



## djmiyta (Nov 6, 2021)

Got mine off Amazon they work just fine


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 6, 2021)

I have not built one of these, but just from studying the circuit I can tell that the distortion comes from the LEDs and the MOSFET.  I expect any decent FET input dual opamp will work.  If you install a socket, then you can try different dual opamps.


----------

